
Show HN: Taskulu – A platform to manage teams and projects - farhadhf
https://taskulu.com
======
kolev
You should not discriminate people who decide to create an account with Google
and not give them an option to pick or change their username.

~~~
farhadhf
Good point, We'll add an option to allow people do that :)

~~~
kolev
Can you please delete accounts named "nikolaynkolev" and "nikolaynkolev9" (a
result of not very well-thought signup process). Thanks!

~~~
farhadhf
Sure, I'd really appreciate it if you'd let us know know a bit more about the
flaws you encountered with the registration process (other than not being able
to choose your username when joining with Google/Github).

~~~
kolev
What happened is that I signed up via Google and, of course, I couldn't create
another account with the same email. Then, I logged in back with Google and
changed the email. I got no message that my new email is pending verification
and shortly I got an email at the new email. So, I clicked on the link in that
email and verified it. As I didn't have a password, I logged back in with
Google, which created a brand new account (nikolaynkolev9). I logged out and
tried to reset the password of the one I verified right before and was told
that this email does not exist in your system. Very weird design, honestly!
Given I already created another account to get the desired username, I ended
up creating 3 accounts.

------
ArtemD
Seems nice :), but just a tad bit confusing. Maybe a better tutorial in the
start when signed in for the first time.

~~~
farhadhf
Yep, We're working on a tutorial (something like intro.js) for the new users!
Thanks for the feedback! :)

------
cpursley
There's a bazilion project management apps out there. But Taskulu is very
polished! Color me impressed.

------
MWil
Ever going to be self-hosted?

